# Be careful out there!



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have the habit each morning of listening to my little NOAA radio while getting ready to go to work. This morning they said there have been three avalanch fatalities in Utah this past week alone. The avalanch danger is very high right now. So..... Be careful out there!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

+1

The snow conditions are pretty bad right now in places where the snow is fresh. We went snowmobiling 2 weeks ago up above wolf creek and we about got hit by a pretty big one. I was trying to go up a pretty steep hill when everything below me fell out from below me, If my buddy wouldnt have moved from right below me he would have been buried in about 10 feet of snow. When I say the snow came off, It all did, there was icy dirt showing in some places where seconds before there was 3 feet of new snow!!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's pretty scary! I would hate to be caught in something like that!


----------

